# Semen Extenders



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been sending a chilled semen for the last few years and have been having a friend that has done this for many years help with the procedure and now our friend has moved out of the area and is out of town in Europe for the next few weeks and was wondering what others use as their extender and where to purchase it


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We have always used the kits from Synbiotics.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Chris, can you post an link or pm me with the information?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

||| Synbiotics Corporation |||

Their "Fresh Express" kit has everything needed for doing 1 chilled semen shipment, extender included. You can also purchase extender separately.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Chris!!


----------

